# New Fire Tablets as Gifts



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

We bought 2 Fire tablets as gifts for Son and DIL.  They show up on my account along with Kindles, another Fire tablet.  I wasn't expecting this.  I thought that they could register them when they returned home after Christmas.

How do I transfer registration from me to them, or will that happen when they register w/Amazon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you want them unregistered there's usually a place to indicate they're a gift when you buy them -- sounds like you didn't notice such a thing. But really, it's not a problem. You can unregister them now via your Manage content and devices area. And they can register them with their Amazon account when they get them.


----------

